# Oasis button question



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Apologies if this has been done and I somehow missed it and/or I am in the wrong place. I presume the answer is yes but thought I'd confirm. If you rotate the Oasis 180 degrees to hold it with your other hand do the buttons swap function so the bottom button performs the same function as when held in the original hand?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LDB said:


> Apologies if this has been done and I somehow missed it and/or I am in the wrong place. I presume the answer is yes but thought I'd confirm. If you rotate the Oasis 180 degrees to hold it with your other hand do the buttons swap function so the bottom button performs the same function as when held in the original hand?


Absolutely. If your top is forward, you flip it over, the top is still forward. They did a great job with that. Its seemless.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you. I thought that would be the case but wanted to ask and confirm.


----------

